# Alone for easter:what to do?



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I am spending easter alone this year.Usually I go to my parents and stay there,but that's not an option since I am in Melbourne this year..
Any other people who are alone?What are you doing?

I have some essays that I need to work on,but I don't want to spend every day with that.(easter break starts friday here)I want to get out a bit also all though easter is a family holiday.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

If you want someone to talk too, I'll be here ;P. I never do anything for Easter. My mom lives with me, and she likes to cook which is cool.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Prakas said:


> If you want someone to talk too, I'll be here ;P. I never do anything for Easter. My mom lives with me, and she likes to cook which is cool.


I don't do that much either,but a little bit different this year since I'm thousands of miles away from my family.Thanks for offering to talk with me,you don't have to if you don't want to


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Easter has not been a holiday for me for a while. Unless you are religious, there's not much to do. It's basically a children's holiday. I remember I used to get a lot of chocolate. It sucks though cause a lot of the stores are closed.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

That just means more chocolate bunnies for you!!!!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Go hide some eggs then go find them. It's a lot more fun if you don't have a very good short term memory.

I'll be driving on easter. Should be a quiet drive with everyone in church.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If ya wanna borrow me pet leprechaun Seamus for the weekend then yer welcome to. He's good company, but he tends to do weird things to chocolate-bunnies so you might want to hide them in advance! (last year he tried to make chocolate-bunny babies!!!)

I don't think being alone for Easter should be seen as a bad thing. If you have relatives you can ring then do so. And you can always come online here if yer bored, it'll pass by quickly!

I'm away to county Mayo myself, a place where your next-door neighbour lives 12 miles away. God this is bound to be exciting. I'm gonna pack some hiking gear so that i can go looking for the nearest pub!!


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

You are studying abroad in Australia, right? You should go explore! Maybe take the bus (or train) to a different city? Hmm, maybe Easter is not the best time to explore. I am not Christian so I don't really pay attention to it, but I guess a lot of stores will be closed. If you are not opposed to working on Easter and then taking time off the next day or before you could then use your time to do something fun.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> That just means more chocolate bunnies for you!!!!


Yeah, make them pay. Bite their yummy little heads off.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> Yeah, make them pay. Bite their yummy little heads off.


Both hilarious & tragic.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^omg thats creepy


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

myshkin said:


> You are studying abroad in Australia, right? You should go explore! Maybe take the bus (or train) to a different city? Hmm, maybe Easter is not the best time to explore. I am not Christian so I don't really pay attention to it, but I guess a lot of stores will be closed. If you are not opposed to working on Easter and then taking time off the next day or before you could then use your time to do something fun.


I am and yeah I could go explore,but not sure what's open around on some of the days..

Not christian here either so that's not really the issue here,it's just being alone all these days off where a lot of the things are closed.I am going to work on some essays,but I'm not going to do that for a whole week.

But I guess there are things I can do,maybe go to zoo or borrow that pet leprechaun  And stuff my face with chocolate lol..


----------



## Gandalfthewhite (Apr 1, 2010)

man for easter im guna sit on pc and jsut browse the internetz like usual but get mad on easter eggs gonna be so epic i goona buy some cadburys on yes gonna be sick awesome


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Something else is that I live in a dorm and while there are some people that have gone home or on trips there are some staying.
I overheard someone saying that they were going to party and stuff while I'm probably just going to sit around here alone.
If I didn't live in a dorm I would probably not care that I didn't go out and party,I would just relax and do my thing,but here I am just thinking about how much of a loser I'll seem for just staying in my room.
Has anyone stayed in their dorm during break and how did that go?


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm gonna sit on my bum all day with a bag full of chocolates. Movie watching, video gaming, porn watching, visiting SAS...


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> Both hilarious & tragic.


wow, thanks for this, it felt good watching that, idk?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well if it's this sunday, i'm gonna try making homemade pizza, but i was gonna do that anyways. If it's next sunday, then who knows. Just a regular day. Oh ok i checked and it is this sunday, so pizza woot.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I don't know about you, but I organised a great easter egg hunt for myself. After staking out the eggs in every last nook and cranny, I sat down, ate a few, took myself out for a romantic walk, then went home again and had my own way with myself. Twas' an alright easter 

subscript: post #1000, a milestone indeed.

p.s: HAPPY EASTER KARAN!!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Well I don't know about you, but I organised a great easter egg hunt for myself. After staking out the eggs in every last nook and cranny, I sat down, ate a few, took myself out for a romantic walk, then went home again and had my own way with myself. Twas' an alright easter
> 
> subscript: post #1000, a milestone indeed.
> 
> p.s: HAPPY EASTER KARAN!!


That sounded like a great easter 

All I've done so far is to a hell lot so one fat Invisible_girl is what easter break will give you.. lol

Happy easter to you too,Jason!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've just been working on some songs, and driving around trying to find an open supermarket. Nothing is open in Adelaide. Finally found this little ghetto IGA supermarket.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 4, 2010)

You are not alone, you are right here with us. Happy Easter!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Man in Black said:


> You are not alone, you are right here with us. Happy Easter!


i agree =]

:group


----------



## usagi24 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a coincidence! I'm spending Easter alone too! I was going to dinner with my Aunt, but she had other pressing matters and had to go out of state, and my dad's going to be gone for a while. I've been having pretty crappy luck lately, so it doesn't really surprise me. What I suggest is do something fun that you enjoy I was planning on making myself an Easter basket the day before Easter, with all sorts of yummy goodies and maybe even a stuffed animal. hen I'll put it on my kitchen table and give myself a nice surprise on Easter morning. I know it sound a little pathetic, but I'm actually excited about it. I gave up sweets for lent season, so I'm looking forward to digging into that basket!:wink If you want, you can chat with my here on SA. Have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I normally watch movies


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually don't do anything on Easter. It's never really been a big holiday in my family. Since I'm not christian (neither are my immediate family members) it doesn't mean anything to me. When I was little, my mother would give my sister and I a basket with Easter candy, we'd decorate eggs, have a little egg hunt and that was about it. Now that there are no kids in the family, there really isn't anything to do.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow...it's Easter time already? I actually had no idea when it was until I read this thread. So this Sunday? I guess I can look forward to some cheap post-easter candy sales next week then =D


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Buy yourself a ****LOAD of easter eggs and ****ING gorge on them in your house. With music on real loud. While dancing. With no clothes on.

Source: my crazy mind 

Also that sounds pretty fun..


----------



## usagi24 (Apr 5, 2012)

*@Droidsteel*

You just made my day!:lol


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

What's Easter?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey I havent celebrated easter since I was in 6th grade. Its just another day, minus my parents watching religious movies all morning.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Zypherus said:


> What's Easter?


It's that special time of the year when some guy died, stayed dead for 3 days, then flew off into the sky like a super hero.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't even realize it was Easter. Sunday right? Lol that sounded like a dumb question. But I wish I can get someone to go easter hunting with..no one cares about that anymore


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I didn't even realize it was Easter. Sunday right? Lol that sounded like a dumb question. But I wish I can get someone to go easter hunting with..no one cares about that anymore


Easter hunting? You gonna hunt the Easter Bunny?! D:


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Zypherus said:


> Easter hunting? You gonna hunt the Easter Bunny?! D:


Hahaha no Easter eggs....I shouldv'e said that.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Hahaha no Easter eggs....I shouldv'e said that.


Can I go?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Zypherus said:


> Can I go?


Yes..anyone is invited to color some eggs and decorate them then go easter egg hunting...the good old days


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Yes..anyone is invited to color some eggs and decorate them then go easter egg hunting...the good old days


To the old days 

<reflects back>


----------

